# Silkback Central Bearded Dragon?



## goaty777 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a hatchling out today that appears to have no scales or tubercles, I believe it may be a Silkback, what do you think?
It was from two Red Parents and is one of 14 (4 were already out and appear normal, 9 to go).






I have never seen one in the flesh and it is obviously the first one I have bred. If it is a Silkback how common are they in Australia?
I look forward to your comments.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

omg! would be the first in aus  i recon


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 1, 2011)

None here i would say and if its the first one your a very lucky person. i havent had a hell of a lot to do with breeding yet but looks the part. 
Id say that bubba is gonna be worth quite a bit.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow... well that sure does look 100% silkback to me! Little fella looks absolutely pooped!

I think a grats is in order!!


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

sure looks it it me congrats  
i think there have been a few here over the years but they are def not common.

is he ok? he looks kinnda dead or has he just hatched?


----------



## leamos (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a silky to me, would love to see a few pics once its dried off and up and about, congrats about time some new morphs developing in aus bloodlines, I have seen a few leatherbacks produced in recent years but don't recall hearing about silkbacks


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 1, 2011)

im pretty sure i read a thread with one similar, dont know the progress though, Looks great though weldone!!


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah leamos... I have seen leatherbacks in australia but no silkbacks... a silkback out of the blue is incredible actually. Cant wait to see him up and about either


----------



## D3pro (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't be calling it a silkback straight away as that name is part of an already established genetic morph (or genetic mutation) which is co-dominant. 
It is scaleless, but if it turns out to be a recessive mutation? Calling it a silkback will cause confusion.

Never the less, thats a very interesting animal mate! Congratulations!


----------



## Pado2087 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is it alive 
haha but good job


----------



## Xcell (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow congrates, hope hes all good


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, that is amazing!!! It will be interested to see if you get any more like it from the clutch! Or subsequent clutches!


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 1, 2011)

He / she is absolutely knackered. An interesting point is it took an excessive amount of time to emerge from the egg. From the time of breaking through to when it finally emerged was near to 3 days, no wonder it looks knackered! I think if it survives the first 24 hours it will be fine, time will tell.


----------



## Pado2087 (Dec 1, 2011)

good luck


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope it pulls through, a new beardie morph in Oz would be awesome


----------



## Smithers (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats, You gotta be beside yourself with excitement seeing this treasure emerge. Fingers crossed for the lil one


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Congrats, You gotta be beside yourself with excitement seeing this treasure emerge. Fingers crossed for the lil one



Excited ...... Would be an understatement


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 1, 2011)

show us the parents !!!


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 1, 2011)

Father below, mother is similar (dont have a picture at the moment)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow that is one red Beardie, who was the breeder?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing dragons, the both of them!  Hope the little guy picks up... I wonder what his colour will be like later


----------



## LIZZZARDS (Dec 1, 2011)

Congzadz! Looks awsome! cant wait to see the others! The parents are nice looking .


----------



## Trench (Dec 1, 2011)

alright I will be the first to say it "scaleless reptiles are ugly"
they are interesting yes but not something I would own, but if you like it, go for it 
although I don't like them I think they could be the gateway to some other morphs which I might like 
Congrats any way and all the best to this little guy


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW that's awesome congrats mate hope it pulls through you will have to put up some pics when he is up and about!!!
Lets hope it turns out like this guy (a pic i found on the net)!
opens up a world of possibilities for morphs in Australia you must be stoked!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

Poor thing doesnt look like it will make it through the night, I really hope it does though


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 1, 2011)

that is rather special fingers crossed for the lil dude. looks like all other bubs when they hatch. knackered


----------



## Wookie (Dec 2, 2011)

What are the odds


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 2, 2011)

oh wow!
I really hope it pulls through, but doesnt look healthy,. I actually thought it was dead in the pic,. really hope s/he pulls through,. very spesh!
& wow,. that male is stunning! who bred him? 
Id love to see pics of the mother,. if she is as nice as he is I would love to get a male from you down the track.
Have you bred from this pairing before?


----------



## Smithers (Dec 2, 2011)

Would misting or putting droplets of supplemented fluids like Gatoraide (electrolytes/salts etc) help? Sorry if that sounds stupid im not a dragon keeper.


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gecko :) said:


> oh wow!
> I really hope it pulls through, but doesnt look healthy,. I actually thought it was dead in the pic,. really hope s/he pulls through,. very spesh!
> & wow,. that male is stunning! who bred him?
> Id love to see pics of the mother,. if she is as nice as he is I would love to get a male from you down the track.
> Have you bred from this pairing before?



I agree he doesnt look healthy, but is just weak like most hatchies. This is the first time I have bred with this pairing and they are really stunning beardies. I have also bred the father with a really nice highly patterned pastel female and the hatchling's are remarkable, they are highly patterned and starting to show colour already at two weeks. Fingers crossed, the little guy may make it yet, he made it through the night.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope the little guy gets stronger .... i thought he was dead in the photos whats the rest of the clutch doing ???


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> I hope the little guy gets stronger .... i thought he was dead in the photos whats the rest of the clutch doing ???


He made it through the night... so all good. The rest of the clutch are going great, no issues at all. I think due to the time it took for him to fully emerge, he is obviously going to be weak.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 2, 2011)

Nothing different with the rest of the clutch at all ?


----------



## saximus (Dec 2, 2011)

Very interesting little guy congrats. According to *this* silkback is the super form of leatherback so, like D3 said, it's possibly a new recessive morph if there are no leatherbacks in the clutch


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

sorry, i must have been thinking about a leatherback that i have seen.
going to google the difference now.
i hope he pulls through, really is amazing


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 2, 2011)

Usually the silback is the result of breeding two co-dominant leatherbacks 

For anyone interested in the progress of foreign silkback/leatjherback projects; check out this site... there are some cool galleries and a little bit of info about the leatherback/silkback morph... funny how we are way behind the hobby in Australia compared to the USA and Europe. 

THIS SITE HAS A FEW PICS AND INFO

Really hope this guy pulls through ! I don't think I'm the only excited beardie lover keen to see him power on !


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 2, 2011)

Good to hear he has made it through the night 
Does he look any more alert or active this morning?
Has the rest of the clutch emerged yet?
He is really something special,. please keep us updated on his progress.

Any idea how much you will be selling the bubs for? pm me if preferred.
Depending on the females colour Id be interested in a bub or 2 from that stunning male!!


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

He is marginally more alert this morning, I have drip fed him.. so fingers crossed. I have 5 other siblings out and 6 to go.


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Would misting or putting droplets of supplemented fluids like Gatoraide (electrolytes/salts etc) help? Sorry if that sounds stupid im not a dragon keeper.




I have not seen it being used with Beardies but definitely worth looking into,.


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gecko :) said:


> I have not seen it being used with Beardies but definitely worth looking into,.


I use Lucozade administered with an eye dropper and yes it does work (it seems to help), hard to get a weak animal to take the drops though.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 2, 2011)

fingers crossed he keeps chugging on.stunning!!(doesn't do it justice)


----------



## S&M Morelia (Dec 2, 2011)

Not really a dragon fan, but that looks pretty cool.
Hopefully it pulls through for you and gets stronger.

If it is the same mutation as the silkybacks overseas, then you will find that when its bred to an unrelated animals all of the offspring will be leatherbacks. Then you can assume its the same mutation.

If it turns out to be recessive, then it would be a different morph altogether.

Good luck and congrats on getting yourself a neat project.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 2, 2011)

since i first saw this thread last night i cannot stop thinking about it. is there any chance of a few more pics? sorry to bug you but its super awesome. 

Toby


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 2, 2011)

so good to hear he is more alert today,. thats great news!


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 2, 2011)

Has the clutch fully emerged now, and if so, were their any other "silkbacks"? Are there any other clutches from the same parents?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2011)

It is a bit premature to presume its going to be a simple mendelian trait or even inheritable at all.
I really hope it is though


----------



## levis04 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well done exciting times around bearded dragons, i also have hatched some leather backs and they are doing very well. here are some pics of one next to a normal.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

levis, are the parents of yours anything special or hold any leatherback genes?


----------



## levis04 (Dec 2, 2011)

The male is stunning red to orange, the female was a pastel she is quite an old animal so wasnt to hopefull for her clutch, but all leather backs hatched. They were weaker than the normal hatchies and took 2 days to hatch. Lost a few early but a few kicked on and are thirving, fingers crossed for the next 12mths.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

wow
thats awesome congrats


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

*24 hours later ... improving slowly*






Not feeding yet, which is not unusual. I did give it a few drops of Glucozade, which definately helped, however difficult to get the drops in


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 2, 2011)

stunning baby he/she is good luck with it! look forward to hear of its progress


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor thing.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 2, 2011)

rockett85 said:


> WOW that's awesome congrats mate hope it pulls through you will have to put up some pics when he is up and about!!!
> Lets hope it turns out like this guy (a pic i found on the net)!
> opens up a world of possibilities for morphs in Australia you must be stoked!



this one looks like freddy kruegar was the father, should be in the burns unit


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 2, 2011)

gorgeous little guy 
Fingers crossed he pulls through.


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 2, 2011)

wow mate its awesome hope it thrives please keep us updated with its progress!!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 2, 2011)

cheers, he has great patterns. does he just feel like skin? or different? very odd.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you tell us who bred the parents?


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 2, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Can you tell us who bred the parents?



The father was bred by me, the mother I am not sure off


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2011)

goaty777 said:


> The father was bred by me, the mother I am not sure off


Ok cool, can we see a pic of her and the other sibs?


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 3, 2011)

What a cutie, i hope he pulls through for you, he is definatley something special! Second lot of pics is looking more promising, he is looking stronger then at first!


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great news, a second scale-less "silkback" has hatched from the same clutch. I still have 5 more eggs to hatch, so maybe more to come?


----------



## El_Lagarto (Dec 3, 2011)

That's awesome goaty! Fingers crossed for more. Seems like you have something special there.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 3, 2011)

What are you going to call them goaty? Seeing as it seems to be a new mutation, you will have to make up a name for it 
Maybe they can be satin back or something lol 

Cant wait to see photos of all the bubs you get


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 3, 2011)

Herpaderpa said:


> What are you going to call them goaty? Seeing as it seems to be a new mutation, you will have to make up a name for it
> Maybe they can be satin back or something lol
> 
> Cant wait to see photos of all the bubs you get



"Smoothy" or "Australian Smoothy" sounds pretty cool


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 3, 2011)

Skinhead morph


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 3, 2011)

goaty777 said:


> "Smoothy" or "Australian Smoothy" sounds pretty cool



Then you could have banana smoothies & strawberry smoothies  excellent idea


----------



## leamos (Dec 3, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Skinhead morph



hahaha I like that, what about the hando morph (romper stomper)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 3, 2011)

leamos said:


> hahaha I like that, what about the hando morph (romper stomper)



lol


----------



## leamos (Dec 3, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Then you could have banana smoothies & strawberry smoothies  excellent idea



don't forget mango smoothies for the orange phase


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 4, 2011)

That is awesome news!!!!!!
So pleased for you Goaty!


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 4, 2011)

goaty777 said:


> Great news, a second scale-less "silkback" has hatched from the same clutch. I still have 5 more eggs to hatch, so maybe more to come?


That's what I thought might happen, which is why I asked previously.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that's awesome a good sign for Australian mutations haha take that America  we r coming for u lol


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 4, 2011)

fantastic news. you have gotta be stoked with that.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 4, 2011)

awesome news, i hope you have a male and female smoothie there,


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 4, 2011)

Whats the news? Anymore to pop out?


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 4, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Whats the news? Anymore to pop out?



No more as yet, i have 4 still to hatch, fingers crossed. This clutch has been somewhat unusual in the fact of the time difference between first and last to hatch has been inordinately long.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2011)

So any chance of pics of mum?


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not yet mate, as you could imagine i have my hands full for a little while (i have over 60 hatchies at present). I will get some snaps later in the week of her


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2011)

goaty777 said:


> Not yet mate, as you could imagine i have my hands full for a little while (i have over 60 hatchies at present). I will get some snaps later in the week of her


Ok thanks, I will be holding my breath until you do


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Second hatchie and Mum*







The single picture is the first hatchie, second picture is the latest, third and fourth is the two of them, fifth with a normal member of the clutch. The sixth is of the mum as requested.


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 5, 2011)

Wicked!! But why do you keep the dragons so wet, they are like in puddles of water?
btw, you can start breathing again Geckoman, lol


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 5, 2011)

gregcranston said:


> Wicked!! But why do you keep the dragons so wet, they are like in puddles of water?
> btw, you can start breathing again Geckoman, lol


The reason they are wet is I had just misted them. One of the issues of the Silkback hatchie is that they dehydrate easily and you do need to mist a little more regularly than normal (I have contacted the original breeder of Silkback's in Italy - Alessandro and he was very helpfull and also very surprised. Wouldnt believe me at first that I hadnt bred two Leatherbacks to produce the Silkback).


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 5, 2011)

They look great! The patterns come out so much more distinct! Well done mate! 

Grumble grumble lucky bastard grumble lol


----------



## miss2 (Dec 6, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaa mine wont even bump uglies !!!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 6, 2011)

did you ask how he came across the leatherbacks? was it just the same as how you stumbled across silkbacks? i love the bright orange stripe along the head. thats good colour for a hatchie.


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 6, 2011)

justdragons said:


> did you ask how he came across the leatherbacks? was it just the same as how you stumbled across silkbacks? i love the bright orange stripe along the head. thats good colour for a hatchie.


His was just as mine is, it must just be in the genes of a certain animal or the combination of the two genes together.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats amazing, must be one in a million. Your very lucky goaty. you should buy a scratchie.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 6, 2011)

alright, you twisted my arm, ill bring my girl round for a sleep over


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 7, 2011)

looks like a future project to me breeding your smoothies  they beautiful babies


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 10, 2011)

update? how are they going?


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 11, 2011)

hope all is well with them they are beautiful animals


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 11, 2011)

They are going ok, I have 2 from the clutch and anothet 4 didnt hatch (there were 6 silkbacks in the clutch total). Just starting to chase down woodies, so fingers crossed all will be good.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay, would love to see some more pics, when they get bigger


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like another autosomal recessive trait with about a quarter of the babies smoothies, shame only 2 made it out of their eggs. :-( The parents of this lot will be very valuable!!!


goaty777 said:


> They are going ok, I have 2 from the clutch and anothet 4 didnt hatch (there were 6 silkbacks in the clutch total). Just starting to chase down woodies, so fingers crossed all will be good.


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome! Very interesting..


----------



## leamos (Dec 11, 2011)

How many clutches have you got from that female this season? anymore in the incubator?


----------



## Em1986 (Dec 11, 2011)

I almost expected this thread to be someone asking of their normal baby was a silkback :lol: i am sooo glad i opened it and saw what i did!
HUGEST congrats to you, i hope they continue to do well for you and hopefully other clutches from this pair produce more.
I must also say thank you for sharing the photos, i am sure there may be others that have bred them in Aus before but haven't shared pics.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 12, 2011)

so are you selling the normals from the clutch?? or are they all hold backs now??


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 12, 2011)

justdragons said:


> so are you selling the normals from the clutch?? or are they all hold backs now??


They are definetely all holdbacks


----------



## frogboy77 (Dec 12, 2011)

what price range will we be looking at to purchase a het or a silkback from you in later times...


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 12, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> what price range will we be looking at to purchase a het or a silkback from you in later times...


I have absolutely no idea, what does everybody think they would be worth (real prices, lol...)


----------



## ammers (Dec 12, 2011)

If i were you i wouldnt even be thinking about that yet.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats probably yeaaaars away. But thats the fun of a new morph... you have it and will most likely be the only one for years while you establish the line etc.


----------



## Reptar859 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been watching this thread in amzement from day one. Only being new to owning reps myself to see something so rare come along is quite speacial.Hope all goes well for you Goaty and your speacial bubs.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 15, 2011)

how are all the babies doing all fedding and such?, are the smoothies much different in care to the normal ones?


----------



## beardedragon (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi hope you get this! there was a bloke who came in with 2 silkback bearded dragons yesterday at the pet store by breeding two leathers but if you have got this little guy out of two normals that is amazing! Good Luck With It


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 15, 2011)

feathergrass said:


> how are all the babies doing all fedding and such?, are the smoothies much different in care to the normal ones?


They are feeding ok, take a little longer and require a little more patience with feeding. The temperatures are slightly lower and they require a little more humidity than normal beardies.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 15, 2011)

beardedragon said:


> hi hope you get this! There was a bloke who came in with 2 silkback bearded dragons yesterday at the pet store by breeding two leathers but if you have got this little guy out of two normals that is amazing! Good luck with it


lol


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Jan 11, 2012)

What the latest with your "Silkbacks"? Any new photos you can show us & how are they going?


----------



## goaty777 (Jan 11, 2012)

Notorious_Guf said:


> What the latest with your "Silkbacks"? Any new photos you can show us & how are they going?



Sorry no new photos, very similar to the other photos. They are marginally bigger and growing slowly, so far so good.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally wouldnt be selling them at all, i'd keep them for further breeding and so on.
If not it's my birthday in one month 5days  haha


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2012)

So they 'appear' to be 'Silkbacks', but they didn't come from 'Leatherbacks' (i.e. hets), but they are scaleless??


----------



## goaty777 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> I personally wouldnt be selling them at all, i'd keep them for further breeding and so on.
> If not it's my birthday in one month 5days  haha



I never mentioned selling them and i have no intention too



Jason said:


> So they 'appear' to be 'Silkbacks', but they didn't come from 'Leatherbacks' (i.e. hets), but they are scaleless??



That is correct, the original silkback which was originally bred in Italy, was produced the same way.


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2012)

goaty777 said:


> That is correct, the original silkback which was originally bred in Italy, was produced the same way.



So the silkback came before the leatherback in Italy and the letherback is the codom het and the silkback is the homo super?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jan 12, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> how are all the babies doing all fedding and such?, are the smoothies much different in care to the normal ones?



I saw this off the US Sandfire Ranch site,

'Due to the absence of scales, they [silkbacks] are less protected during rough breeding and are more prone to injury. They also seem to have difficulty shedding (dysecdysis) and may be more susceptible to ultraviolet light and heat. The real interest with this unique mutation is what will happen when it is bred with other forms?'


----------



## leamos (Feb 13, 2012)

Any update on the little guys?


----------



## goaty777 (Feb 17, 2012)

leamos said:


> Any update on the little guys?



Not a lot to update other than they are growing at a very slow rate, but they are growing which is positive.


----------



## leamos (Feb 17, 2012)

Any updated pics?


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah cummon goaty, humor us with a couple of photos... Pleeeeeeeease


----------



## goaty777 (Feb 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Yeah cummon goaty, humor us with a couple of photos... Pleeeeeeeease



Theres nothing to update they look just like before about 1.5-2cm bigger. Once they start grwing at any rate i will post pictures.


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Goaty! How are they going? Do you have any new pics you can share with us?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, just read the amazing story of you and your silkbacks, awesome work 
Congrats to the proud parents(including yourself )
Wow... so amazing.


----------



## Rocky (May 13, 2012)

Just doing some googling, teaching the Mrs about all the Morphs of Bearded dragons and came across this thread on my favorite website! Can't believe it, two silkies from non leather backs! That's insanely lucky. Congrats mate, can't imagine the look on your face when they popped out. I had a look through the thread and may have missed this, but How many clutches did the female have Last breeding season?


----------



## Justdragons (May 16, 2012)

Hows it all going now goaty? they healthy and fat?


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 25, 2012)

update????


----------



## whatmeworry (Sep 13, 2012)

More pics please!!!! Also try and post some of your normal ones from that clutch?


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 14, 2012)

this has just blown my mind.... congrats brother

I hope they are well and powering on. 

Wow just cant get over them... they are amazing...


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm with whatmeworry, would love to see the latest pics with some normals to compare!


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 6, 2012)

???


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 6, 2012)

me too!! 

please!


----------



## Hindy (Oct 7, 2012)

Any updated pics?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 9, 2012)

bumpity bump for some happy snaps


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 14, 2012)

Come on goaty777, you've been on here selling stuff and obviously taking photos of your animals, why not put some recent ones of the silkbacks up here?


----------



## JrFear (Oct 14, 2012)

Update!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE!!!!


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 20, 2012)

Pleeeaase!!


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 20, 2012)

please x infinity


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll be a pain in the neck too..... Please :lol:


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keeping the thread alive.... Update pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 10, 2012)

UPDATES PLEEEEEEEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE
I think I might die of suspense!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## saintanger (Dec 10, 2012)

would love to see some updated pics


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 10, 2012)

Come on!!!!! Bring it!!!!!


----------



## PieBald (Dec 11, 2012)

Update picture or even to say it's still alive would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Update picture or even to say it's still alive would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 11, 2012)

would love to see


----------



## eddie123 (Jan 29, 2013)

pics


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 29, 2013)

wow never heard of silkbacks and leatherbacks before. They are awesome little fella's. Would love to see some photos


----------



## Skippii (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, all that reading, and no updated pics after all that? Not happy Jan! haha, c'mon Goaty, you've got a swarm of crazed reptile enthusiasts waiting!

x


----------



## goaty777 (Jan 31, 2013)

have a look at the link
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...back-central-bearded-dragon-hatchling-199736/


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jan 31, 2013)

I am guessing you were able to prove out the trait then??? Very interesting, congratulations.


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 1, 2013)

What about nice pics of the older ones?


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 28, 2013)

Thought I might have a stab at seeing some pics of the older ones? Please Goaty?


----------

